

Say goodbye to your productivity - BaptisteGreve
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rolly-candy/id925621970?l=fr&mt=8&baptiste

======
BaptisteGreve
It is! Thanks ;)

------
testycom
Perfect for a friday!

~~~
dang
No sockpuppets or astroturfing on Hacker News, please.

